# The Universal Rules



## champthom (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a rule that applies to every forum here. I shouldn't really need to spell it out but I want to make it clear. It's:

1) *Respect one another and be civil.*

You might not agree with everyone all the time, someone might rub you the wrong way, doesn't mean you need to be a dick about it. If they're bothering you, bring it up to a mod or admin. 

Don't call people names, don't libel people, that sort of shit. It's common sense really but I think I should spell it out. I think I also need to spell it out here because we sometimes attract would be trolls. This isn't 4chan or /cwc/, I won't tolerate people calling other people "fags" or other shit that might fly on a board like /b/. 

2) *Save the drama for your mama*

Don't start drama and shit on here, we don't need it. If you get personally involved with another forum, and shit is happening between you and them, don't bring it onto the forum. We should all be adults here, we don't need childish shit like that going on.

That's about all I can think of for now and if I come up with other universal rules, I will update this thread.


----------

